

Xinhua Weighs In on Google-NSA Link - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2010/02/26/xinhua-weighs-in-on-google-nsa-link/

======
rogermugs
i think xinhua pretty biased on most things...

but this is dead on.

~~~
c1sc0
Agreed. I think it is very interesting to see how hypocritical governments
worldwide get w.r.t. freedom of press and privacy issues. The reality is that
pretty much everyone is spying on everyone these days but selective reporting
spins a different story in the mainstream media. The reality is that there is
no meaningful freedom of press or privacy no matter where you are, it's all a
smokescreen.

